# Possible Dog :D



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

So my boyfriend and I sent out an e-mail for this guy, we explained we had a rabbit and that if he has a high prey drive then we couldn't have him but we do want him. So this is our possible dog Jake. I mean how could you not want him?http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21523648


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

What about the rough collie pup you wanted?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I still do want one, I'm just not sure that we're ready for a puppy yet....I am going to wait a year or so which I was going to do anyway. I could still get the puppy because the apartment complex I'm at lets us have 2 dogs.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Starting with an adult could be a good idea. If you have the time and money, go for it! You've definitely been reading enough here to know what you're getting into.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

This dog's description says he needs to be an only pet. You might want to rethink this unless you've changed your mind about the future pup. It also says that he'd do best in a home without young children. I don't know anything about your future plans or age and situation, but if kids might one day be in the mix, that could also be an issue.

He does look like a sweetie, but he just might not be the right dog for you. Have you found a collie breeder yet? They're great dogs and if you're in love with them, why not hold out for your puppy?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I do not plan on having a kid anytime soon, I did find a really good breeder for a rough collie I love her and her dogs a lot  I will hold off on the puppy (this dog clearly needs a home I just felt so bad) and he looks so good. Of course if he has a high prey drive I can't have him and we said that in the e-mail.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

There's no way to 'measure' his prey drive without letting him see the prey. 

My Lab-mix is as sweet and gentle as a lamb, however he's murderous with rats, and obsessive about squirrels. If he never saw a squirrel, I'd never see this part of his personality. 

So, the current foster parent may not be a reliable judge of how the dog might react with your rabbit. And, seeing the rabbit in a cage, in your arms, walking in the house, or running around could be four completely different circumstances in the dog's mind. You'll just have to let them meet and see.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

The dog has been with them for a year so I thought they might have some idea but of course I would meet him first, plus i'm sure the adoption agency will want to see it for themselves before he comes to live with us forever.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

One thing that's tough is...there are always dogs that need homes, but you only have this one home to give. I know how you feel, wanting a dog so badly. I went through it before we found our pup and it was awful. We had so many near misses and it seemed like everyone else had a dog and it was so easy for them to find the right dog. Meanwhile, we had none. In retrospect, though, I really do think it was just because we were meant to have a specific dog. We were meant for Sam and he was meant for us and that's why no other dog was going to work out until he was ready.

I guess what I'm saying is that a part of me thinks that if you have been dreaming so much of a collie pup...that you should wait for that pup or at least adopt an older dog that isn't going to hold you back from adding that pup to your family when the time is right. This dog sounds like a great dog that needs a good home, but he also sounds like a dog that is going to need someone that is fully devoted only to him and helping him recover from a rough start. I'd think really carefully about whether that is what you want...or if you're just really tired of waiting for that pup and wondering if you're ever going to find it. 

Of course, all that said, we brought Sam into our lives with the intention of eventually adding a Bernese Mountain Dog pup to the mix and now, the longer we have Sam, the more I think he's a better fit for us than any BMD would have been.  Sometimes, maybe, the universe, a higher power, or whatever you believe runs this crazy world...knows better than we do.

Either way, I'm sure you'll be an amazing dog parent!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I would definitely want to find out exactly what "He'd like a home where he can get plenty of exercise and best that he be the only pet and without young children. He's pretty fond of his food bowl and doesn't want anyone interfering with supper time. " means in terms of real life.

The "only pet" thing could mean anything from minor resource guarding to real dog aggression or other animal aggression. The "no young children" could mean anything from big happy playful dog that could knock a little one over to a dog that panics when children are nearby in public. Same with the food bowl thing- sounds like they are hinting at resource guarding but what level and under what circumstances would be good to know.

For example, Chester was labeled at the humane society as "no kids under 10" because he had no manners in terms of jumping and bowling kids over. He's perfectly safe in a non-aggressive way and a little training and supervision means he can meet kids in public easily and he adores the neighborhood children that stop by the yard sometimes (supervised!) 
But I've met dogs with the same label that were simply not trustworthy around children, mostly because they were fearful of them and that made them snappy. Or they were physically small and delicate which can't be the case with this dog. 

He looks sweet and I'm not trying to talk you out of adopting him, just suggesting to read between the lines and try your best to find out what behavior issues or concerns there may be. It is like reading a listing for a home for sale. Cozy can mean cozy or it can mean so tiny you cannot fit a full bed in the bedroom, ya know?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe you're right about just wanting a dog so badly, I am very sad that I don't have a dog. I do love my bunny so much and I am not looking for a replacement because we've had the bunny for 5 months and the novelty has "worn off" (just saying this to make it clear). I do like this dog very much, maybe I would feel different if I saw him in person and we wouldn't be able to get him until August when we move and we mentioned that in the e-mail as well. But even if we couldn't get the puppy for awhile I would put him on hold for this dog. I would be willing to do that just to save a this dog from possibly being put down because he is a big black dog that nobody gave a chance to. I know this happens a lot anyway but I just looked at this dog and felt something.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Shell said:


> I would definitely want to find out exactly what "He'd like a home where he can get plenty of exercise and best that he be the only pet and without young children. He's pretty fond of his food bowl and doesn't want anyone interfering with supper time. " means in terms of real life.
> 
> The "only pet" thing could mean anything from minor resource guarding to real dog aggression or other animal aggression. The "no young children" could mean anything from big happy playful dog that could knock a little one over to a dog that panics when children are nearby in public. Same with the food bowl thing- sounds like they are hinting at resource guarding but what level and under what circumstances would be good to know.
> 
> ...


I did see the hint at the resource guarding thing which I would work on if he did, a lot of things go into an adoption and maybe in their eyes we aren't good candidates because I am only 20 (which I mentioned in the e-mail as well) but josh (my boyfriend) is 25 so maybe they will ignore that. I would have to of course see what he is really like in person I just wanted to have him have a chance...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> But even if we couldn't get the puppy for awhile I would put him on hold for this dog. I would be willing to do that just to save a this dog from possibly being put down because he is a big black dog that nobody gave a chance to. I know this happens a lot anyway but I just looked at this dog and felt something.


Just realize that this dog _may_ potentially mean putting off the puppy for 10+ years. Or not. Maybe the "only dog" requirement is due to shyness or stress and after a year in your house may not even be an issue. 

If he's been a shelter situation for a full year, his personality could be completely different than what they are seeing. Kenneling is HARD on a dog long term and the mental stress takes its toll. I fostered a dog that had been boarded for 6 months and she arrived to me as a stressed out and panicked dog that couldn't even eat dinner without vomiting it from the stress. After a few months, she was a lovely dog with wonderful house manners BUT with a reactivity/ dog aggression issue (that is managed and she's doing fine in her adoptive home). The change in a dog who has spent that much time in a shelter can be HUGE.

If you truly felt something, meet him. But I do see where other's are coming from in terms of saying there are thousands of them. If you watch petfinder and facebook rescue groups enough, you will see hundreds of big black dogs, pit bulls, seniors and other less adoptable dogs show up in need. You cannot save them all. If you are meant to save this dog, then go for it.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I hope that he'll get comfortable in the home and will not be dog reactive, but we will work on it if that is the case. There are a lot of possibilities of what could be wrong and what might not be wrong. I really did feel something because I was just searching on petfinder for the last few days and would occasionally click on one and read the description. Josh and I were searching together just to search and we both looked at him and thought he looked perfect. Idk if he will actually will be perfect because we haven't met him but I hope that we will get to meet him and will do well. I even look for dogs with white nails because I don't feel comfortable doing black nails but looked at him and the thought didn't even cross my mind until just now.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

What about looking into rescuing an adult Rough Collie? I'm sure you've already looked into this route but I just wanted to mention it. Or a collie mix, even. it might be nice to get an adult of the breed (or similar breed) that you want a puppy in. See how things turn out and give a very deserving dog a good home.

"Needs to be the only dog" sends up red flags for me because it can mean wayyyy too many things. He might just be leash reactive or it could be a serious issue. I personally like a dog that likes other dogs and animals. If he is dog aggressive you might never be able to go to large, off leash training classes and a dog park is out of the question.

I think meeting this particular dog might clear things up for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I have looked for rough collies to rescue but the nearest ones are too far away (2-3) states away  also looked for the mixes. I will be meeting the dog in person just to see if he is the right fit, also the people we e-mailed might not think that we are a good match so they might reject us so that's still a possibility as well. I will keep updates, like I said I won't actually be able to get him until mid August anyway so he might be adopted by then. He has such a sweet face, I wish I could adopt a pit bull I really do but it's against the apartments breed listing.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Cute!!!
But I thought you wanted a bassador???

Good luck all the same.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Iiiiiii don't think getting a dog out of pity and impatience is a very good idea.

Just my personal opinion that probably doesn't mean anything but this


> We would suggest that Jake go to a quieter home with a consistent routine. He'd like a home where he can get plenty of exercise and best that he be the only pet and without young children. He's pretty fond of his food bowl and doesn't want anyone interfering with supper time.


I read that as: "Jake can be nervous around lots of activity and needs consistency to keep from being worked up. Dog is high energy and can be destructive and is (most likely) animal aggressive and probably can't be trusted around young children (which are loud and flamboyant). He's a resource guarder and will get you if you come near his food."


Based on that, this would be a dog that I personally would skip over, just because I'm not equipped to handle his needs. That and I have a thing about eyes. I know that sounds like a superstitious and ignorant way of judging but I don't like that particular dog's eyes.


I just hope you don't rush into this because you really want a dog. I have made that mistake before and let me tell you, it's not pretty. Emotion roller coaster.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

It's not all out of pity though, i did feel something with him and our apartment would be calm. There are no children so that isn't a problem...but you're right I should be careful. I will meet the dog and see what he is really like. I'm just waiting for the e-mail back to see if they would consider us or not. It's not like it's a sure thing, I just thought that I would try because I really liked him. If he's not right for us then he's not right for us and I won't get him. He could be "high" energy because he's been in the kennel for a long time and they don't have the sufficient amount of time to exercise him. I won't know until I meet him (idt it mentioned he was in a foster home it just said he was in the kennel for a year )

Also I wanted to thank everyone for telling me their concerns  that's why I put it on here because you guys would point out the things that maybe I didn't see. I am def more cautious about the dog then I first was and I'm not as sure if he will be the perfect dog for us but I really did want to give him a chance because I really just felt something for him as I was going through the thousands of dogs (just looking). You all bring up very good points and I will be making sure that he is right before I take him.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I have to agree with HollowHeaven on this. He really sounds like a difficult dog, not appropriate for a first time owner. It's easy to say that you'll work on reactivity, or dog aggression, or that you won't have kids any time soon, but a difficult dog like this can completely change your life and hold you hostage to the dog. Some people like project dogs, but those people generally know what they're getting into. I would expect a dog with that description to be far harder than any normal puppy as far as training and living with him in general. Would you be ok with not having another dog for 10+ years? Would you be ok with not having kids for the same amount of time? Would you be ok with not taking your dog on vacations, to the beach, to friends or family's houses? Would you be ok walking late at night to avoid kids and other dogs? All of these things are real requirements for some dogs.

I think you're impatient to get a dog, and I totally get that, but don't rush into it based on a feeling from a picture. Make that decision because the dog you find is really the best one for you. There will always be more dogs who need homes. This dog doesn't sound like anything you have said you wanted in a dog and I think you're sort of choosing to look past the poor description of him because you really want a dog. Remember that adoption descriptions are meant to make the dog sound good, so when they say such negative things, the dog could quite possibly have severe behavioral issues.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Elrohwen- maybe you're right......they probably won't let us have him anyway because we have a bunny and it did say that he was going to be an "only pet". Maybe I should just wait for that rough collie puppy which wouldn't be a big deal waiting 5 more months or so. I guess I was thinking if they really weren't supposed to be with dogs, cats, or children they would have put that on there with the symbols that represented them you know like pet finder does most of the time.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> Elrohwen- maybe you're right......they probably won't let us have him anyway because we have a bunny and it did say that he was going to be an "only pet". Maybe I should just wait for that rough collie puppy which wouldn't be a big deal waiting 5 more months or so. I guess I was thinking if they really weren't supposed to be with dogs, cats, or children they would have put that on there with the symbols that represented them you know like pet finder does most of the time.


Well, they did say only pet in the description, so not having the symbol doesn't mean much. Writing descriptions for petfinder is kind of hard actually. You want to be honest and forthcoming so that prospective homes can decide if they are the right home, but you don't want to unfairly label a dog in an overly restrictive manner either since those little symbols are part of the search engine (unlike the written part) and possibly exclude good potential homes due to their search terms. I like to give a pleasant but true description and then talk in person with potential adopters and really sit down with them and meet them, their pets, their kids and give them the full scoop on the dog.

For example, I fostered a reactive dog. She was a lot of work. Great dog but definitely a lifestyle changer and needed the right home. I had to walk her at the city fairground in off hours because she couldn't handle a busy park, we had to leave places if other dogs showed up, she couldn't come with me to visit my friends who have dogs etc. She has issues with dogs BUT we did not label her as "no dogs" on her profile (we did label "no cats" though) because she could live with another dog and did like many dogs in general, she just needed a high level of management on a leash and around fences (barrier aggression). She ended up adopted as an only dog in the home but the owner's girlfriend has part custody of a beagle and she and the beagle are fine together. The owner was clearly and explicitly briefed on her issues and had the experience to handle it and was willing to deal with her special needs; had we listed her a "no dogs" then he might never had considered her because of the visiting beagle.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> Elrohwen- maybe you're right......they probably won't let us have him anyway because we have a bunny and it did say that he was going to be an "only pet". Maybe I should just wait for that rough collie puppy which wouldn't be a big deal waiting 5 more months or so. I guess I was thinking if they really weren't supposed to be with dogs, cats, or children they would have put that on there with the symbols that represented them you know like pet finder does most of the time.


I just personally think you should really consider everything laid out right now and implore the shelter workers to be as honest with you as possible without sugarcoated (which was basically what I read his description as). I mean, you can smear icing and sprinkles on a pepper but it's still a pepper. Lol
This dog could mean that any and all home for a puppy or a second pet in general -or kids for that matter- could be gone for the next 10 or 12 years.

Of course his behavior could be based on a variety of circumstances, like most shelter animals. It's not exactly a good environment. But then again it may not.


You could hold out another 5 months for the puppy you wanted from the start, or you could go hunting for another dog in shelters, or try your luck with this one. Just be sure, either way.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> I have looked for rough collies to rescue but the nearest ones are too far away (2-3) states away  also looked for the mixes. I will be meeting the dog in person just to see if he is the right fit, also the people we e-mailed might not think that we are a good match so they might reject us so that's still a possibility as well. I will keep updates, like I said I won't actually be able to get him until mid August anyway so he might be adopted by then. He has such a sweet face, I wish I could adopt a pit bull I really do but it's against the apartments breed listing.


There are ways to get a dog from a rescue in another place. They have transport people who will pick the dog up and drive a certain amount of time and then someone else takes over etc until they reach where you all would pick the dog up. You can always contact the collie rescues and ask them about these options.

This dog just does not sound like a good plan to me. You might end up resenting this dog if you can't get the dog/puppy you have been waiting for, for so long. If you don't want to wait for a puppy right now maybe look at other dogs that don't need so much work. It can be discouraging to get a new dog that as lots of problems.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd also add that I'd worry about keeping a Newfie mix in an apartment. Even though he's a mix, that could still be a lot of dog, dog hair, and floogies (the flying drool that Newfies and Saints are famous for) in an apartment.

It's great that you feel compassion for this dog, but it could be that he'd be far better off in a home with more room, no other pets, and experience with his issues. You can't save them all and picking a dog that isn't a good fit for your life isn't doing you or the dog any favors.

I know it's hard to wait, but if it were me, that's exactly what I'd do...wait until August when you are able to have a dog. Then, if you're still not able to wait for the collie pup, you can go to a rescue or shelter and look for another dog that might be a good fit for you, being completely honest about what you have to offer. You might also want to look for dogs that would be easy to work that collie pup in with down the road. Then, you can help a dog without shutting those doors down the road that can be so hard to reopen.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Josh and I talked about it more today and he said that he really wanted to wait for the puppy...after some deep thought I think he might be right. This dog may not be the right fit for us and even though it's been a day I haven't gotten an e-mail back yet. The rough collie just seems to be a much better fit for us and I think I just got really impatient and found this dog and I just felt so bad for him. I feel so bad for jumping the gun like that, I still like the dog a lot but he might have too many problems for a first time dog owner like us.  I feel so bad but it's probably better for him to find a home that won't possibly resent him later on (even though I would try hard not to).

Also the money we save from not adopting the dog and stuff for him we can put towards the puppy if I had to look for a bright side because I really do feel bad


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

5 months seems like a long time, but really _10 years_ is a long time. Its a huge chunk of your life to commit (longer than many marriages). Take the time to make sure you find the right fit. That you're not doing it out of impatience, impulsivity or pity. From the description of this dog he sounds like a huge project - and nothing like what you were looking for in a dog before. Its up to you but I think you should hold out for what you really want.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I personally think waiting for the puppy you guys wanted is best. It'll be worth the wait when you see that fuzz ball come barreling at you.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

thank you everyone for helping me see what is really best for josh and me  I'm glad that i posted this on here and you guys helped me see what I was too blinded to see


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I know this dog wasn't right for our family but I really do want to adopt a dog (one that will actually be right for us). I decided to look up rough collie rescues and I found one I like. I'm just browsing the site right now but I just want to know if it's a good idea or not. Should I just stop looking and concentrate on the puppy? I know I'm being annoying but I just feel like I should have a dog, but it might just be better for us to just wait for the puppy.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It can be easier to start with an adult dog as your first dog, as long as it's not one with a lot of issues. I agree with the others that that black dog didn't sound like a great choice, but if you find a rough collie that you like in rescue, there's no harm in talking to the foster and finding out if it would be a good match for you.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

The one thing that I would mention is considering future possibilities because you are young. What if you have to move? You've already seen how hard it was to find a place for one large dog, think about what it would be like to find a place for 2. I know you say you don't want kids, but that opinion could change in the next 5-10 years (it did for me at that age). So keeping that in mind when looking at dogs wouldn't be a terrible idea, just in case.

At 20 the next few years will probably bring a LOT of life changes that you don't even anticipate yet. I'm not trying to discourage you, but just trying to help you to be realistic of what to take on.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

The only problem is they are all in like TN or OH or places like that, I wonder if they would meet us halfway or if they would even consider us because we live so far away. I did find one I liked that seemed a lot more appropriate than the black dog. http://www.tristatecollierescue.org/buster.html If I'm honest with myself don't really want a child but I know my boyfriend does someday probably 5 years or so from now. I might change my mind but we are moving into an apartment where we are going to stay there for at least a year and would not consider moving to a place where we couldn't take our dogs. That is just me (I only chose this apartment because it had something for everyone-one of the roommates has to walk to college (it's only 10min away), it also accepts 2 large dogs)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Buster sounds all right, although he's got a thyroid issue, counter-surfs, and apparently barks at cars and people going by the house (not good if you need a quieter dog in an apartment or whatever). Sounds like he's not good with kids, although he's good with other dogs.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

see that's why I ask you guys because I get so blinded and then don't think of that  good catch crantastic. I liked Beau too but it looks like they want to adopt him with Blue  He's not a rough collie (which is what I really prefer just so I can get used to the coat) but he sure sounds like a dream. http://www.tristatecollierescue.org/merlin.html


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I know how difficult it is to wait. We waited over 20 years, but the hardest part was the time between deciding the time was right for a dog and actually picking up Katie - with many disappointments and tears in between. Just remember that this is a long-term commitment (not that you're not looking at it any other way) and you don't want to rush into something you'll regret. That would be bad for you *and* the pup.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I know cookieface, i just really want a dog (I am so happy when I go to people's houses that have dogs, my friend Brian has a border collie/lab mix and he usually doesn't like people but will come up to me and let me pet him and jumps up and just is so loving and I am in heaven. Also when I go to my mom's boyfriend's house I always walk his aussie and give him lots of love along with his other dogs. When I leave I always feel a little sad when I leave because I just want to take the dog with me) I'm not saying I'm depressed or anything I just want a dog (not just any dog) that will fit in our small family that won't hurt my bunny and will be mine for as long as I possibly can have him (until they unfortunately pass away). I feel like I'm starting to sound a little crazy....?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I really think you should just wait for your puppy. I know first hand how hard it is to wait, but jumping in and getting another dog on impulse is rarely the best idea. You have decided what will work for your family, and taken some great steps to make it happen, so just stick with it. You can't get a dog until August anyway, and most rescues aren't going to hold a dog that long if another home shows up. So at the least, hold off on looking at dogs in rescue until you are really ready to bring one home. At that point, you might have a clearer idea of whether you really want a puppy or not.

I will add that once you get one dog, you might decide that you don't really want a second. Get your first dog as if it will be your only dog, instead of assuming it will just be a hold over until you can get a puppy.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

lol maybe I will only want one dog elrohwen, I'm sorry I'm being so impatient about this and thank you guys so much for dealing with this. I just hate waiting......I gave my boyfriend his birthday present a few days early because I couldn't wait not him lol anyway thank you again. I just don't know how to keep my mind occupied


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I know how you feel. I want a dog now because I have the time, the money, the home. 

However, I've wanted an Aussie pup for my entire life. Talking to good breeders is not easy, and I'm having a hard time finding many local ones with planned litters. I could easily walk into several rescues right now and get a great dog/pup instantly. I know deep down though that I will have missed out on what I really wanted. There's nothing like those fluffy little balls of energy that I've always dreamed of owning. Don't give up on what you really want. It will be worth it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Can you vounteer at your local shelter or humane society on-site? Walk dogs, interact and play and clean the kennels etc. This helps the dogs be less stressed and more adoptable.
Once you have dog friendly housing, you could be a short term foster. No long term commitments but lots of benefits to you and the dog(s). Sometimes fosters are needed to cover people's vacations or work trips or on short notice for emergencies in the long term fosterer's home. Or for a dog to recover from s/n or other surgery before going to a home with other dogs or kids around.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Merlin sounds alright but I honestly think you should just wait for your puppy. You're getting impatient and rushing and what happens if you get your dog then say 'oh I wish we'd waited'


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Trust me, I know how you feel! I'm 29 and haven't lived with a dog since I was 18. It was really hard to be patient, especially once we got a house. We moved in August of 2011, I contacted a breeder in November of that year, and didn't bring home my puppy until October 2012. So even after we got the house it was well over a year before we got the pup. Waiting was hard, but I knew what I wanted and stuck with it. I am so so happy I waited to get the dog I really wanted for all those years. 

You can also trust me that once you get the dog your life will change dramatically, so enjoy your free time while you can. I love doing things with Watson, but he is a lot of work and has definitely impacted my life. I didn't feel like I did much outside of the house before I had him, but even on days I don't do anything other than work and come home, he takes up a significant amount of time I previously relaxed, hung out with the rabbits, cooked, and got chores done.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I seriously do nothing now, so all that time that would be taken up would be fine with me. I like going to the movies once in awhile but there is a drive in (it would only be like an hour away) and when the puppy is fully vaccinated could go with us (they allow dogs). I don't really hang out with friends or go out, I don't feel the need to do that. I do wish I had a job right now (I've been putting resumes in like crazy) so at least a little bit of my time would be taken up by something. I should check into volunteer work with shelters (I just am worried about walking in and seeing all the dogs in a kennel and feeling sad about it). I'm not so sure with fostering only because I am sharing the apartment with other people. They are ok with us having a bunny and having the puppy but we'd have to see if it would bother them to have a different dog in there or things like that.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

You're really being smart by thinking things through and being careful about this decision. In my book, that puts you lightyears ahead of most 20-year-olds!  (No offense to any other 20-year-olds...I'm comparing her to my own 20-year-old self here!)

At age 20, I'd say keeping your options open is important. You may be surprised what opportunities suddenly come along that you might really want to be able to follow or what twists and turns your life and dreams will take. My life now is so much different than anything I could have predicted and I think, if I had simply stuck to what I thought it would be when I was younger or painted myself into a corner with decisions...I might have missed out on so much richness.

I think if a collie pup is what you really want...you should just wait for that pup. For now, you can devour training advice and books and save up and learn and be really ready for your puppy. You'll be able to shape and train a pup that can be with you for a good long time, a constant through all the changes in life. Even though an adult dog is often easier for a first dog, you're also at a really great stage in life to train a puppy, with more free time and resources than you might have later on if kids ever enter the picture or your career picks up or a dozen other things happen.

If you're anything like me, fostering or helping out at a shelter would mean that you'd HAVE to rescue someone and you'd end up with a dog. I wish I could help in those ways, but I've learned that if I try, I can't give them back and see them go back to the kennel. I'm a bit of a wimp that way. Donations are my way to help.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I think if I fostered I would have so many failures or I would want to have failures but I'd already have had a few so I would have too many dogs and not be able to take another one  thank you packets, I try to think of myself as a very different person than most 20 year olds and I'm glad I have such great support from all of you.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

On a side note I contacted my breeder today and a litter of her puppies will be born the first week in July so they will be ready in the early part of October (which would be perfect because my birthday is October 11th but sadly I'm not sure she has any that haven't been spoken for ) i can ask her but I'm not sure if we would be ready....should I ask her to see if she has one that isn't taken or would this be rude....?


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't think it's rude to ask. If you're serious, though, you'll likely need to put down a deposit and then you could potentially lose that deposit if you change your mind closer to the time. You also might want to start researching breeders sooner rather than later since many have their litters already sold and a waitlist started even before they breed their dogs or soon after they have their breeding plans solidified for months out. You'll also want to get to know the breeders in your area so that you can find one that you "click" with, meet their dogs, and research their line and reputation. All that can take time and if you think you might be ready for a pup this fall or winter, now might be a great time to get started.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

i already met a breeder, she's in PA I went down to see her just a few months ago. She really likes me and her dogs really like me. It was a 8 hour drive there and back which really sucked but we were very willing to do that. I forgot about the deposit  I can't get that now. I don't know when her next litter is but i think it's next year sometime . She is a great breeder I'll put her website on here http://www.heatherfieldcollies.com/


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I think it's well worth doing the work and waiting to find a breeder you really get along well with AND whose dogs you like. They can be an incredible resource and an ongoing relationship that really can be worth the work, particularly if you really love a particular breed.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll ask Josh and see what we can do about maybe getting a security deposit, I wish I had a job!!!! ugh


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Hey there, I'm a little late to the party. I skimmed most of the posts and it seems like you have decided you decide to stick with your original plan. 

I just wanted to remind you that you should really look at things without blinders on before you decide on a dog. I don't know if I mentioned it, but before we found Hades, back in December we thought we found a great dog for us. It didn't go well. He was off the walls, and being in an apartment that just couldn't work. Taking him back to the rescue was the *hardest* thing I have ever done in my life. We decided for awhile that we were going to give up on getting a dog while we were living in an apartment because of it. 

Eventually I started looking again, but Justin was so scarred by what happened that he was reluctant to start looking. 

I just don't want anyone to go through that situation. Zero was a great dog and it wasn't fair to him that he bonded with us and then had to go back, because we and the rescue misjudged the situation because we were too eager. 

So, just make sure you don't pick a dog just, because you are getting impatient.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes I am back to just waiting for the puppy , it is a very hard decision because I really want a dog so badly that I am seriously trying to talk my mom's boyfriend into letting me have his aussie. I'm pretty sure he's not going to let me which is fine, but I feel like I'm going crazy without a dog. Sorry I'm sure you've all felt this way before so I should stop whining about it.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Yes I am back to just waiting for the puppy , it is a very hard decision because I really want a dog so badly that I am seriously trying to talk my mom's boyfriend into letting me have his aussie. I'm pretty sure he's not going to let me which is fine, but I feel like I'm going crazy without a dog. *Sorry I'm sure you've all felt this way before so I should stop whining about it.*


No need to apologize. I'm sure a lot of people feel this way. Heck I know a lot of people feel this way, and the really impatient ones go out and buy pet store or BYB puppies. I know you're smart, besides you want that Collie puppy so bad. I've seen it over and over again from the moment I found this forum. I wouldn't trade Hades for anything, but if I could get what ever breed I really really wanted right now, but I had to wait a few months I would be all over that.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Nyx, I am going to see is she has a puppy available that will fit our life the best, my boyfriend is going to talk to my mom's boyfriend to see if he will go halfies on it as a "surprise" b-day present for me (I'll give you a hint on who came up with that idea). So we'll see what happens, I am ready for the puppy as soon as we move *in my opinion* so we'll see how it all goes. Also keep in mind that I still have to see if she even will consider to do this for me, she might have all of the puppies (even extra ones) already spoken for *this is very likely*. so it's all just hypotheticals at this point. I do need to make my bunny a bigger cage though so that he has more room to roam when he has to be in there. If it's meant to happen now it will happen now, if I'm meant to wait the extra 5+ months for the rough collie puppy then I will wait even though it will be a nightmare  good thing all my friends/family have dogs to give me my "fix".


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

It really does help to have family with dogs. Before we got Hades my family was always telling me to come visit when I was feeling like I needed a K-9 companion. It helped a lot lol.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> Yes I am back to just waiting for the puppy , it is a very hard decision because I really want a dog so badly that I am seriously trying to talk my mom's boyfriend into letting me have his aussie. I'm pretty sure he's not going to let me which is fine, but I feel like I'm going crazy without a dog. *Sorry I'm sure you've all felt this way before so I should stop whining about it.*





NyxForge said:


> No need to apologize. I'm sure a lot of people feel this way. Heck I know a lot of people feel this way, and the really impatient ones go out and buy pet store or BYB puppies. I know you're smart, besides you want that Collie puppy so bad. I've seen it over and over again from the moment I found this forum. I wouldn't trade Hades for anything, but if I could get what ever breed I really really wanted right now, but I had to wait a few months I would be all over that.


I would much rather read your "whiny" posts about wanting a dog than read you had acted impulsively (see BYB or pet store puppy above) and now had regrets or problems. 

For the record, I don't think your posts are whiny at all. I know how you feel. When I was in my last semester of school, I could _almost_ feel the freedom graduation would bring, but it was just out of reach for what seemed like an eternity. I wasn't easy to live with then.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

petstores don't deserve my money (except country max when I'm buying my rabbit stuff or dog stuff *not actual animals*) and neither do BYB lol it doesn't matter how much time I have to wait when it comes to the health and effort that is put into my puppy instead of them trying to make a quick buck. Thanks cookieface, I didn't want to sound whiney but I thought it would come off that way


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> petstores don't deserve my money (except country max when I'm buying my rabbit stuff or dog stuff *not actual animals*) and neither do BYB lol it doesn't matter how much time I have to wait when it comes to the health and effort that is put into my puppy instead of them trying to make a quick buck. Thanks cookieface, I didn't want to sound whiney but I thought it would come off that way


I didn't really think you'd go the BYB / pet store route, but I have read of other people doing such things - even after getting great advice and establishing a relationship with an excellent breeder. As NyxForge said, you're much too smart for that.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Hang in there! I know it's hard. We waited about a year before we ended up with Toby. I'm very glad we didn't bail and get a different dog because he's such a great dog and the perfect fit for us.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

She said they aren't all spoken for so maybe I can get one this october for my birthday which would be the best present EVER!!! but that's if everything works out


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> i already met a breeder, she's in PA I went down to see her just a few months ago. She really likes me and her dogs really like me. It was a 8 hour drive there and back which really sucked but we were very willing to do that. I forgot about the deposit  I can't get that now. I don't know when her next litter is but i think it's next year sometime . She is a great breeder I'll put her website on here http://www.heatherfieldcollies.com/


I will strongly recommend you look at other breeders instead of putting all of your eggs in one basket. When I was looking for a pup, I found a breeder I liked and got on her wait list. I figured since I was on the list, I didn't need to contact anyone else. Well, she ended up having a smaller litter than planned and I didn't get a pup. She gave me some other contacts and again I put my hopes on one breeder, but her dog didn't get pregnant. She sent me on to the next person who happened to have 2 day old puppies available (most people wanted girls and the litter was mostly boys). It all worked out, but I regret not casting a wider net for breeders from the beginning rather than assuming it would all work out with one breeder.

So use this time to make some other contacts, maybe visit another breeder or two, and keep your options open.

ETA: Just saw she has some available. I hope it works out!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Me too, she said she likes to wait to see the personalities first before she does more concrete sells so we'll see. but I have to clear everything with my mom's boyfriend to see if he'll help out  though he likes me and josh and might go for it. Also it would be a birthday present and we already did the work of finding it for him  thanks for the concern elrohwen if it doesn't work out then I'll just have to wait longer and I'll look at other breeders no harm done.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

That's great news! A puppy would really be a wonderful present. Me and the hubby put down our deposit on valentines day.  it is incredibly hard to wait and I'm glad you're doing such a great job, taking advice and making good decisions. 

I really like when breeders pick families that matches a puppies personality to the best of their ability. To help pass the time maybe you can make a small list of characteristics you're looking for in a dog. Male/female, more outgoing or more reserved, color preferences if any, etc.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I really want a male that's on the calmer side because we are really relaxed people, we are looking more medium energy level and she only does sable and white and tri and I really prefer the sable and white which I told her all of this so that's what I'm looking for. I really appreciate everyone on here for keeping me in line and showing me what I was really looking for and just being there in general. I will when I get the little guy be spamming the picture section, but they are all going to be camera phone pictures because I don't have a camera  I'll make sure they're good though. Probably some videos as well


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> She said they aren't all spoken for so maybe I can get one this october for my birthday which would be the best present EVER!!! but that's if everything works out


Oh! I can't wait to hear if you can get one!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

NyxForge said:


> Oh! I can't wait to hear if you can get one!


 You'll know if I get him trust me  lol I think I'll just explode from happiness  but it will be known


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I talked to my mom and her boyfriend and they are willing to go halvies with us to get him so if all goes well with the breeder (if there is a puppy that fits all I want from the puppy *sable and white boy that is on the more relaxed side*)


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> I talked to my mom and her boyfriend and they are willing to go halvies with us to get him so if all goes well with the breeder (if there is a puppy that fits all I want from the puppy *sable and white boy that is on the more relaxed side*)


That's great. I really hope everything works out for you! We expect lots and lots of photos and updates once you do get you pup. 
On a side note my fiance and I have finally decided that a Collie will be our next dog (and our first together). We have you to think for that really.  I kept seeing your post about collies and I started doing more research on them. The more I searched the more I knew that was the dog for us. We were having a hard time compromising on our next dog breed. haha. So anyways thank you, and good luck with your little one once you get him.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> That's great. I really hope everything works out for you! We expect lots and lots of photos and updates once you do get you pup.
> On a side note my fiance and I have finally decided that a Collie will be our next dog (and our first together). We have you to think for that really.  I kept seeing your post about collies and I started doing more research on them. The more I searched the more I knew that was the dog for us. We were having a hard time compromising on our next dog breed. haha. So anyways thank you, and good luck with your little one once you get him.


 wow  that's awesome and trust me there will be so many pictures that you guys will probably get sick of me soon lol but you are very much welcome in "helping" you guys with your decision, to be honest collies weren't really on my list of dogs (I've been researching dog breeds since I was 10 or 11 because I was so interested in getting a dog) I wanted and then when I took one of those dog quizzes they suggested it and I really started digging after that. Before we agreed on the collie we were going to get a samoyed but i still didn't feel too sure about it. Are you going with the rough or smooth? I will be telling of my adventures with my collie on here from day one (while the puppy is sleeping of course because while he's awake he'll be watched like a hawk lol). Also I'm glad that your boyfriend and you could decide on a breed together, it's always nice. The selection wasn't too hard for us josh (my boyfriend) was just going to go with whatever breed I picked, what's giving us trouble is the name, I love the name Beau but josh says we we name him Beau then his full name would have to be Beau jangles and that sounds dumb to me and i can't have my dog named that so we are still discussing names.  we are probably going with a Scottish name just because that's where the dog is from but we have yet to agree on any of them.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> wow  that's awesome and trust me there will be so many pictures that you guys will probably get sick of me soon lol but you are very much welcome in "helping" you guys with your decision, to be honest collies weren't really on my list of dogs (I've been researching dog breeds since I was 10 or 11 because I was so interested in getting a dog) I wanted and then when I took one of those dog quizzes they suggested it and I really started digging after that. Before we agreed on the collie we were going to get a samoyed but i still didn't feel too sure about it. Are you going with the rough or smooth? I will be telling of my adventures with my collie on here from day one (while the puppy is sleeping of course because while he's awake he'll be watched like a hawk lol). Also I'm glad that your boyfriend and you could decide on a breed together, it's always nice. The selection wasn't too hard for us josh (my boyfriend) was just going to go with whatever breed I picked, what's giving us trouble is the name, I love the name Beau but josh says we we name him Beau then his full name would have to be Beau jangles and that sounds dumb to me and i can't have my dog named that so we are still discussing names.  we are probably going with a Scottish name just because that's where the dog is from but we have yet to agree on any of them.


Haha We will never get sick of too many photos and updates.  I look forward to all the adventures. I am not sure if we are going with a rough or smooth yet. I like both a lot. I like the Tri color the most I think. I also like the Sable and White, and Blue Merle. I will be looking in rescues as well as with breeders. I will be looking for a older female pup (5 months) to young adult (1-2 years). I still have lots of time to decide because I am not looking for one at least for 7 months or so. I want to finish Jasper in all of his training classes first, and get him is CGC. I know what you mean about it being hard to find a name. I had Jasper for almost 2 weeks before I decided on a name for him. haha You are going to have so much fun with a little pup running around.  Keep us updated on if you are getting a pup from that litter.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> I talked to my mom and her boyfriend and they are willing to go halvies with us to get him so if all goes well with the breeder (if there is a puppy that fits all I want from the puppy *sable and white boy that is on the more relaxed side*)


Wonderful!!!! I'm looking forward to reading about your new puppy.



kcomstoc said:


> wow  that's awesome and trust me there will be so many pictures that you guys will probably get sick of me soon lol but you are very much welcome in "helping" you guys with your decision, to be honest collies weren't really on my list of dogs (I've been researching dog breeds since I was 10 or 11 because I was so interested in getting a dog) I wanted and then when I took one of those dog quizzes they suggested it and I really started digging after that. Before we agreed on the collie we were going to get a samoyed but i still didn't feel too sure about it. Are you going with the rough or smooth? I will be telling of my adventures with my collie on here from day one (while the puppy is sleeping of course because while he's awake he'll be watched like a hawk lol). Also I'm glad that your boyfriend and you could decide on a breed together, it's always nice. The selection wasn't too hard for us josh (my boyfriend) was just going to go with whatever breed I picked, what's giving us trouble is the name, I love the name Beau but josh says we we name him Beau then his full name would have to be Beau jangles and that sounds dumb to me and i can't have my dog named that so we are still discussing names.  we are probably going with a Scottish name just because that's where the dog is from but we have yet to agree on any of them.


Names are tough. My husband wanted a male so he could name him Jedediah. Fortunately, we found Katie already named and we had no compelling reason to change it. 

I'm not a fan of Beau Jangles either; you could argue that the correct name is Bojangles. Then, you could suggest Beau Brummell as an alternative.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's why josh wants to have the name Bojangles but I like beau spelled this way better instead of Bo. lol I'll have to compromise on it though and probably name him something we both like, it was much simpler with our bunny (I wanted him and my boyfriend was just going along for the ride *don't worry josh loves him now and couldn't image not having a bunny* so I got to name him). I was reading a book at the time and it had the name Caleb and I just really liked it a lot so that's his name


----------

